# English garden in Munich..



## Capt Lightning (Mar 13, 2022)

Younger daughter and OH are having a break in Munich.  I suggested they visited the English garden and stopped at one of the Bier halls.
They said the weather is great - and there's even a Bavarian 'Oompah band' !

Pic of pagoda in the English garden.


----------

